# I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquiring a



## masonicniko (May 14, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## masonicniko (May 14, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

Lodge 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## masonicniko (May 14, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

Hi I'm 24 and looking to join the brotherhood ....I live in upper manhattan and I'm having trouble locating a lodge around my way help

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (May 14, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

Try these:

http://www.nymasons.org/about-freemasonry/ny-lodge-locator.html
http://princehallny.org/lodges.html

Be careful.  There is a bogus "Grand Lodge" on practically every corner in NYC.


----------



## masonicniko (May 14, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

Thank u mark I really appreciate it ...I went to one supposedly around my way and it was a bogus one I believe

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## baruchhc (May 15, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

Good luck in your Masonic journey young man!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (May 15, 2013)

*I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquiring a*

You need to make sure that the lodge you visit is not bogus.


----------



## JGMarto PM (May 19, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

The web site provided should help you find a legit lodge. 

Joe Martoccio PM 32Âº
Lodge #327 Hazleton
Caldwell Consistory Valley of Bloomsburg
Tamaqua Royal Arch Chapter #177
Pennsylvania


----------



## seanghost (May 19, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

Hello my brothers I'm a young man from St Lucia 24 years of age and I'm trying to a better man and brother but can't seem to find any lodge meetings in need of guidance.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 20, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*



seanghost said:


> Hello my brothers I'm a young man from St Lucia 24 years of age and I'm trying to a better man and brother but can't seem to find any lodge meetings in need of guidance.



Check to see if any of these locations are near you - http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/ugle-districts-and-groups/districts-and-groups-in-americas/

Also this list - http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/r.../grand-lodges-in-central-america-west-indies/

One in the second list does mention a lodge on St Lucia - http://www.mwphglc.zoomshare.com/12.html

To become a Mason ask a mason to join.  Arrange to show up in person before one of their meetings on a first Friday.  Their local may be in the phone book.  Get to know the brothers and ask for a petition.


----------



## stuntman98 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of age ....I am having trouble acquirin*

princehallny.org

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## ABE (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: I'm a young man from NYC and I'm 24 years of a*

Hope by now you have found  what you are searching for..if not, you are in the city and that's makes of a great advantage   Grand loge is located on 23rd street and is open most days of the week and many many lodge meet in that building..drop them a line on there website they will forward your request to a lodge near you..or do as I did , show up!!!!! There is also the prince hall grand lodge uptown Harlem same rules apply.. Check both web sites they will have a list of lodges that may meet near you form there contact the secretary or show up on lodge night, most have dinner before hand and don't mind a visitor or two....what I have learned during my search that first step is so awkward as the " outsider" but masons often remember they were once like you and accept you and your questions as a stranger with open arms...thank god for such a gentle craft.............


My Freemasonry HD


----------

